# Harvest Time!!!



## w_r_ranch

Well it canning time again. The tomatoes started ripening about a week ago, along with the japs & sweet green peppers so we started off by making 21 pints of salsa.

Yesterday I got some really good sized sweet green peppers that Mrs Ranch made stuffed peppers with (brisket & venison - double ground).

Today was eggplant day... I fried them & she made 2 batches of Eggplant Parmigiana. While the oil was still hot, I picked a beer flat of yellow squash & fried some of them too.

Also picked a meat tub of tomatoes for tomorrow... we'll be canning whole tomatoes from sun-up till sun-down. We figure we will be harvesting a tub of tomatoes per day over the next month (more salsa & spaghetti sauce). While it makes for a REAL busy month, I got to admit that I love this time of year!!!


----------



## Meadowlark

That's what its all about....good looking produce there and no doubt it is tasty. 

Dang, looks so good I'm going out the door to my garden to pick something!!


----------



## RiverRat1962

Awesome.. Those stuffed peppers and eggplant dishes look delicious.. :0) My mouth is watering..


----------



## poco jim

Very nice Ranch


----------



## Tate

Nice!


----------



## RLwhaler

X2!!



RiverRat1962 said:


> Awesome.. Those stuffed peppers and eggplant dishes look delicious.. :0) My mouth is watering..


----------



## Danny O

Nice harvest. Good job!


----------



## Flat Fish

Now i'm hungry... Last nights dinner was slices of mater and cukes. That looks great!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Your my gardening hero!!You make it look so easy!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devil1824

That's Awesome! Makes me want to start gardening.


----------



## Ibtsoom

Very nice!! Make's me hungry!!


----------



## whistech

Good looking produce sir!


----------



## w_r_ranch

w_r_ranch said:


> We figure we will be harvesting a tub of tomatoes per day over the next month


Lordy, was I was wrong about the tomatoes... picked 2 meat tubs + a pot this morning. Also looks to be like another tubs worth will be ready by suppertime... :spineyes:


----------



## Meadowlark

Wow, that's a bumper crop...you've got your work cut out for you now.


----------



## Bukkskin

Dang that's a lot of maters.

Lookin Good, Ranch.


----------



## w_r_ranch

That there made 6 gallons of spaghetti sauce (just placed another spice order from Penzey's as we're running low).


----------



## txjoker

Are those Roma tomatoes, WR? Nice looking stuff!


----------



## w_r_ranch

These are 'Health Kick'. While they are similar to romas, it ia actually classified as a plum tomato. This variety has 50% more lycopene than any other tomato.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Picked another tub yesterday, which we are making into the last 3 gallons of spaghetti sauce. We got another early start this morning - both ovens going... 7 roaster pans worth.

We're resting tomorrow (hopefully) & then doing more Eggplant Parmigiana on Thursday.


----------



## devil1824

I'm glad lunch time is at 11. I've been up since 4 and haven't eaten yet. Looks wonderful.


----------



## txdougman

You can't go wrong with all that Italian food! Our Favorite!

Ever try a sliced tomato salad with sliced green peppers, sliced red onions, garlic, seasonings, S&P,red wine vinegar and olive oil?

A few days in the fridge and it is squisito!


----------



## w_r_ranch

All the time, we love salads here!!! Being of Sicilian decent, I live on some form of 'Italian' food about half the time. 

Wife use to laugh when I dipped fried bread in gravy (sauce for you non-*****) for breakfast, LOL!!!


----------



## txdougman

Hey WR...I know all about ****'s! :dance:

I might carry the german name , but my blood is mixed...my wife just couldn't believe it when she met the 300 Italians on my mother's side of the family...hehehe. We can lay some food down on the table!

AND, don't even get me started on homemade bread!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Well, I didn't get much rest yesterday, but we did get an early start on the Eggplant Parmigiana this morning. Picked it & had it all fried by 1100 hours. Also fried up some onion rings & some green tomatoes for our lunch!!! 

Also pick more tomatoes... Enjoy the pics guys!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Starting to get tired... Since Mrs Ranch used about 1 1/2 gallons of sauce over the last few days, she requested another triple batch yesterday. Still canning whole tomatoes today, but I believe we have enough in a few more days.

If anybody has an abundance of okra (we didn't plant any this year), please let us know. If you're willing to trade about 10 pounds of them, I have plenty of tomatoes. We'd love to make some okra gumbo. Let us know...


----------



## Ibtsoom

Ranch, I made your Spaghetti sauce last night -- Had 15 lbs of Romas so I went for it. Turned out great! -- I added fresh Basil and left out the sausage -- Made 4 quarts. Thanks again for the recipe! Now I just gotta keep from eating it all before the winter gets here.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Glad you liked it!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Been pretty busy over the last 10 days, so here is the update.

We are done canning whole tomatoes... a total 12 cases of quarts (144 bottles).

Yesterday was a real long day, we made two more triple batches of picante sauce. The first one is 'normal' and the second one, which is simmering away as I type this, is the 5-Alarm version (contains serrano & habanero peppers). Each of these triple batches yield 21 pints.

We have pretty much finish here, although we are still going to can some green peppers & tomatoes like txdougman did (that looked so good on top of his sausage) that I have to try it.


----------



## txdougman

*Already worn out?*

Hey,

Don't pack it up yet...Figs are almost ready!!! Hehehe.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Man, that is pretty!!! Ours are only about a third that size (just enough for a few jars of preserves). 

Got a load of figs from a friend 5 or 6 years ago & made fig wine on a lark, it was excellent!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

w_r_ranch said:


> We have pretty much finish here, although we are still going to can some green peppers & tomatoes like txdougman did (that looked so good on top of his sausage) that I have to try it.


Tomatoes are resting in the kitchen, I'll pick the peppers in the morning & then we are set to roll...

Spent the last 2 days framing & pouring the concrete retaining wall around the greenhouse. I HATE concrete work. I hurt all over... and I still have to back-fill it with bull-rock... Sorry, I'm too tired to even take a picture.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Next time I go thru Colorado County, can I call and place and order? LOL


----------



## w_r_ranch

PM sent.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Well, I was still hurtin' yesterday from the concrete work so I decided to do something less taxing. This morning we did a variation of txdougman's tomato/green pepper sauce We did two heaping roaster pans of tomatoes & one of a mixture of green peppers & onion. Then we combined everything & let it simmer for a while. We'll bottle it tomorrow. This has probably our best year ever for peppers and this was a fitting recipe to store some for later!!! A big 'thank you' for sharing you recipe with all of us Doug





















.

Having said that, we are now officially done with the tomatoes. It's been a really great season over all & we are well set for winter. Still have to wait on the rest of the cantaloupes, spaghetti squash & watermelons to finish before I can continue with the garden enlargement project. The only other canning left to do is a few jars of fig preserves.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Finished bottling up the GTO sauce from yesterday (got 10 quarts out of that batch).

Then made about 2 gallons of sauce for tomorrow's American Legion Post supper as it is my turn to cook (with a big assist from Mrs Ranch, who will do the salad & dessert). Thus far the menu looks to be:

Sliced tomato, onion & cucumber salad 
Spaghetti w/meatballs & homemade Italian sausage
Garlic bread
Brownies


----------



## txdougman

Ahhhhhh...that looks great!:dance:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Picked the last tub of tomatoes, all the remaining eggplant & threw in a 5 gallon bucket of japs & green peppers that a friend will pick up tonight.

Also started harvesting the spaghetti squash (they will be great to have this coming winter) & a few more cantaloupe...

Now that we have a little room, we'll see if get some okra in....

:cheers:


----------



## txdougman

*thumbs up!*

Those dang spag squash look almost perfect! :headknock


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thanks Doug!!! We grow them vertical (on bull panels) to maximize our yield, which is why the are unblemished. We harvested 6 more this morning & 4 more cantaloupe.

Been behind you on the fig preserves (man you have a pretty tree), but you did get me motivated to get moving after supper this evening... I started a pot of fig & pear preserves at about 1900 hrs. (Mrs Ranch said I was nuts & on my own, then headed off to bed). Going to be a late night, but WTH... I was in the mood!!!


----------



## txdougman

*late night canning*

Hehehe...when you don't have to get up for work (a job, not ranch work) the next day...what the hey does late mean??? I bet you had to be quiet while cleaning up your pots...ha!

My wife opted out of helping me, so I got everything set up for my triple batch Saturday night and started at 0700 sunday morning. I was finished by ten. I even caught myself standing there at the counter eating leftover raviolli with peps and toms for breakfast! Ya just gotta luv it!:rotfl:


----------



## w_r_ranch

txdougman said:


> Hehehe...when you don't have to get up for work (a job, not ranch work) the next day...what the hey does late mean???


2100 hrs is my normal bed time, I need my beauty sleep. :rotfl: Last night I didn't hit the rack till 0030 hrs, & yes I was VERY quiet cleaning up... I know it is better to not wake the Mrs up.

Most days I'm still up by 0400 hrs. Bunch of us 'old farts' meet up at the local bakery for coffee & to hash over the affairs of the world. I'm the 'baby' of the bunch... :biggrin:


----------



## fishingtwo

Good job on the canning and such.

On a side note a friend has a lot of okra but hurt his back and they have grown 

way to big, in his opion to eat. They are 8 inches plus in length, are they anygood for 

anything besides hog food?


----------



## w_r_ranch

I doubt it fishingtwo... when they get too big, they get tough and 'woody'.

You can always save a few for the seeds.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Forgot to post the pics of the fig/pear preserves (got 4 pints & 13 half pints out of that batch). Like txdougman, the available bottle/lid/ring supply is rather getting rather low... LOL!!!

:cheers:


----------



## txjustin

WR, what are you planting for yoru fall garden??

Side note, I enjoy your gardening threads. I'm learning a lot!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Went out to pick some tomatoes & green peppers for our salad & some japs for tomorrow's BBQ (we LOVE bacon wrapped stuffed japs on the smoker!!!). Going to start putting things together after supper tonight...

Figured I'd stroll through the melon patch on the outside chance... but alas they're wasn't one ready yet. We have a number of beauties out there!!! I did find a cantaloupe that my wife missed this morning.


----------



## txdougman

Sweet!:bounce:

All u need now is some dissolvable labels...

Have a happy and safe 4th!:texasflag

:flag:


----------



## w_r_ranch

txjustin said:


> WR, what are you planting for yoru fall garden?? Side note, I enjoy your gardening threads. I'm learning a lot!


Same as last year in all probability...

  How's everyone fall gardens doing???

Cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, kohlrabi, Brussels Sprouts, a few varieties of lettuce, spinach and onions. May do some garlic too.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Some of them didn't quite make it back to the kitchen. I could eat these things for breakfast... Come to think of it, I have.  LOL!!! 

Hope the ribs are done soon...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Harvested 5 more spaghetti squash, 9 cantaloupe, a 5 gal bucket of green peppers, 25 huge japs and about 1 1/2 quarts of figs today... I put up the squash for this coming winter while Mrs. Ranch sliced & froze the green peppers. I'll whip up some more stuffed japs tomorrow, however we would like to try something different with the figs & the cantaloupe (we already have a big bowl cut-up in the frig for snacks)...

While having our daily margaritas, me & the Mrs. were tossing around various ideas... and then it hit :idea: ... FIG/HONEY ICE CREAM & then CANTALOUPE SORBET. Bingo!!!!

Got the fig base going & will freeze it till I get around to it, probably on Tuesday. Since Mrs. Ranch has 'Chickenfoot' on Monday, that is when I'll attempt the sorbet. I love it when a plan comes together!!!


----------



## txjoker

Spumoni or gelato, WR!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Both the sorbet & the ice cream turned out very well, but I must say that the fig/honey ice cream is really fantastic!!! I love trying new things!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Here is the Sorbetto al Melon (Cantaloupe Sorbet)... Yummy!!!!


----------



## MR. L.

WRR you are not rite. posting goodies like that (grin) looks good


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thank you Mr L. 

Picked 14 more cantaloupe today... Going to do a lot more sorbet so as not to let them go to waste. I'm glad we got 3 big freezers for years like this... 

It has been a really good crop this year and the possums/***** have been committing suicide on a regular basis this year... LOL!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Cantaloupes are pretty much finished. Picked a number more the past few days & made them all into sorbet... ended up with a total of 19 - 24oz containers. 

Still waiting on the watermelons...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Pears are starting to fall (little early), and are bigger than normal. They will have to ripen another month or so in the house before Mrs Ranch can work her magic... I love pear pies! :cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Took another stroll through the melon patch & this guy 'spoke' to me when I thumped him. He weighed in at 38 pounds (we were expecting them to be about 22 pounds per our research)!!! 

First time growing the 'Au-Producer' variety and they are sweet, sweet, sweet & aren't loaded with seeds!!!


----------



## charlie23

w_r_ranch said:


> Took another stroll through the melon patch & this guy 'spoke' to me when I thumped him. He weighed in at 38 pounds (we were expecting them to be about 22 pounds per our research)!!!
> 
> First time growing the 'Au-Producer' variety and they are sweet, sweet, sweet & aren't loaded with seeds!!!


i recently started learn how to grow watermelon, got some sugar baby and crimson sweet. How often do you water and fertilize your melons? What type of fertilizer or the ratio you use?


----------



## w_r_ranch

charlie23 said:


> How often do you water and fertilize your melons? What type of fertilizer or the ratio you use?


Watering watermelons is a distinctly 2-stage process and their water requirements are entirely different than the other plants in the garden (which is why they have their own 'patch'). Watermelon plants have somewhat deep roots that are good at extracting moisture from the soil. Until these roots are developed, you should water the plants regularly with slow, deep soaks for about the first couple of weeks after planting (though not to excess). Depending on your soil & rainfall, that can be from every other day to once a week. After the seeds have sprouted, scale back the watering but keep the soil somewhat moist. When the vines begin to spread out and the fruit forms, you can stop watering all together as long as rain falls every 2 weeks.

After the fruit begins to get larger (about a month before harvest), stop watering altogether (& pray that it doesn't rain as any excess water at this stage will result in an increased risk of them splitting). This will allow the sugars in the fruit to concentrate and the flesh to stay crisp. This makes for better tasting watermelon.

As far as fertilizing, we use a high phosphorus fertilizer to promote fruiting, once when we plant & again when they start to flower...


----------



## monkeyman1

great thread ranch. all looks good!


----------



## bluefin

Really good thread. Heck, makes me want to start farming. LOL


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words.

One of the reasons I documented this season's harvest is to try & recruit new gardeners by showing them what they can do. Besides being an excellent & therapeutic hobby, it helps lower the family's produce bill & spawns more family time (togetherness is a good thing!!!).

Having said that, The Mrs told me to get the remaining venison jerky done because she needs room in the freezers. Being a obedient husband, I fired up the smoker this morning & did 2 batches (will do the last 2 tomorrow)... But I also found time to pick a dozen good-sized japs for tonight's meal. We both love bacon wrapped, stuffed japs right off the smoker (of course I did have to sample one for QC purposes)!!!

:cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo

Ahh..Very nice, they look tasty


----------



## czechmark2

Great thread. What kind of Bell Peppers do you grow and do you have any helpful tips? Mine are way too small to stuff and do not produce very many. Thanks.


----------



## Absolut

Awesome thread! First time seeing this forum... We are doing a little bit at home now, and starting a lot more in the next 2 or 3 weeks. We won't have anything even close to what you're doing since we live in a subdivision. We're trying to get some of the neighbors to plant a little garden as well. It really doesn't take that much time if you keep it up, saves some money, and the stuff just tastes better as well as the "reward" of eating your own stuff and depending less on others.


----------



## w_r_ranch

czechmark2 said:


> Great thread. What kind of Bell Peppers do you grow and do you have any helpful tips? Mine are way too small to stuff and do not produce very many. Thanks.


Goliath Sweet Peppers from Reimer Seed Company --- They are a great company to deal with, both fast & dependable!!!

No special care other than irrigation & periodic fertilization. :cheers:


----------



## bluefin

My goal is to retire early with some acreage somewhere.
I saw your other thread about your greenhouse.
How much of this is grown in your greenhouse v outdoors?
How much time do you spend tending garden?


----------



## czechmark2

Thanks W_R_Ranch. I'll look them up. Show us your fall garden at harvest time. Again, enjoyed the thread. Keep it up.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Bluefin, I started the seeds in the greenhouse, then transplanted them into the garden in mid-March.










As far as time spent, I never really thought about it... I run the rototiller/fertilize/form the rows in late February, put the transplants in mid-March & mulch everything in early April. Other than that, probably 15 minutes a day pulling weeds & checking for critters. I don't count irrigation time, as that just consists of opening/closing valves...

The real work doesn't start until harvest time, that is when the real fun begins & the days get long...


----------

